# Cutting cycle & meal replacements



## akwild1 (Mar 19, 2016)

So some of you know I work in a remote oilfield , about 600 miles from civilization an any stores. I eat camp food ( well because I don't have s choice) I try to stay with healthier choices but being above the arctic circle they like to feed people garbage quite literally so everyone has the energy to combat working in -30 degree temps , sometimes worse. Long story short , I'm struggling to maintain a proper diet while on a cutting cycle , part of me says to stop so I don't waste the cycle , but than again I been working here for years an don't plan to go anywhere so I need to learn to cope with what's available and make sacrifices as needed to make this cut cycle successful .


So anyone know of any meal replacements , preferably in shake form due to storage and mailing etc ... That is adequate enough in nutrients , protein , carbs etc to maintain a healthy diet while on a cycle trying to lose fat an build lean muscle?


----------



## Ardor (Mar 19, 2016)

I work in construction and lead a crew of 8. I hardly ever have any time to stop and eat a meal especially when I work up to 10+ hours a day for sometimes 7 days a week. I bought a few tubs of the Real Food supplement from a local supplement shop and use that along with a protein powder to supplement my meals. The real food has oats and other stuff in it for carbs and keeps me full for hours. It's helped me out a lot.


----------



## akwild1 (Mar 19, 2016)

That the actual name real food supplement ?


----------



## Ardor (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes. It's from Rich Pianas supplement line. It's called "Real Food".


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 19, 2016)

Calories first. Macros second. 

What exactly are these food choices that make it near impossible to cut?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 19, 2016)

Like ToolSteel said, calories and macros will dictate whether you lose weight or not, not the food choices you're left with. Liquid calories from shakes tend to satisfy hunger cravings less than solid food does so you may want to rethink going to a lot of shakes for your macronutrients. Just make the best food choices you can, stick to your allotted calories and macros, and get yourself a cheap multivitamin to fill in any nutrient deficiencies.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2016)

I just wouldn't attempt to cut while working in an oilfield at -30. Misery


----------



## akwild1 (Mar 19, 2016)

The food here is nearly always fried or baked in a lb of butter. Once in a blue moon you'll get a cook who will make a plain chicken breast or two , lunches are cold cut sandwiches - no other choices - I usually try to just eat peanut butter and a protein shake - but I struggle to keep energy up after a day or two or that. Breakfast is the same shot every day , some fresh fruit, dehyrated eggs , potatoes and pancakes and bacon , every now an then they will have oatmeal or biscuits and gravy . Dinner is the only meal that changes but it's almost always Hect starches , pastas, pizza , burgers, etc - it's all friggin junk food. About to order a pallet of lean cuisines lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> The food here is nearly always fried or baked in a lb of butter. Once in a blue moon you'll get a cook who will make a plain chicken breast or two , lunches are cold cut sandwiches - no other choices - I usually try to just eat peanut butter and a protein shake - but I struggle to keep energy up after a day or two or that. Breakfast is the same shot every day , some fresh fruit, dehyrated eggs , potatoes and pancakes and bacon , every now an then they will have oatmeal or biscuits and gravy . Dinner is the only meal that changes but it's almost always Hect starches , pastas, pizza , burgers, etc - it's all friggin junk food. About to order a pallet of lean cuisines lol



I don't see the problem with that menu. Sounds like a little slice of heaven in a frozen hell.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah I agree with Pillar. Menu sounds pretty good considering the conditions you're in. Damn if I'm working in -30 I want those starchy and fatty meals. Give me some whale meat too!


----------



## akwild1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Lol I guess I need to learn more about the Macros and get dialed in than cause I'm doing as healthy as I think I can am not getting anywhere very quickly - and yes I know it doesn't happen over night - but 12 weeks now I figured there would be more change.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 19, 2016)

One thing you can probably get plenty of in those parts are smoked fish and other meats.


----------



## TwinPeaks (Apr 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I just wouldn't attempt to cut while working in an oilfield at -30. Misery


I would go bulking in such conditions! Fat keeps me warm.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 5, 2016)

Can u make your own shakes before going out??
I work construction right now and in the morning before I go to work I'll make a shake..
8 raw egg whites
2 yolks 
1 scoop protein powered 
1 table spoon penutbutter 
1 cup almond milk
1 banana 

Keeps me from killing people before I have lunch.
Hope that helps with ideas for ya.


----------

